# Any wow players?



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Just curious to see how many local hobbyists play wow aswell. In game i've run into a handful with aquarium addictions


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

i use to play but not any more  

Mike


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I played on a private server back in fall/winter but now the it's spring I just have to much else to do.


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

I used to play, but that was a pretty long time ago (before Wrath of the Lich King)


----------



## Noir (May 26, 2010)

Ha! I was finally able to kick of the habit 1 year ago. It took 5 years of on and off to do so, this stuff is like nicotine to kick.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

my wife and i both play since the children keep us at home, cheap entertainment


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

I wanted to play this but never got the chance, been playing RPG for the past 6-7 years now but my favorite would be TANTRA, i also played lineage LOL.


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Used to, then quit like 2 years ago. Lots of buddys still play. All on Destromath tho.


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

Stay away or watch your life slowly fade away while you devote your existence to an online game.


----------



## Arghas (May 16, 2010)

Raids....make you miss WC!

My nick here is also my in game char name


----------



## Noir (May 26, 2010)

Arghas said:


> Raids....make you miss WC!


Lol.

Im my case, I know I play too much when I can navigate the entire WoW world and all its continents like the back of my hand, yet I need to google map most of my destinations in the local GVRD.


----------

